# My little Effie



## Mantagirl (Apr 22, 2016)

Who said mice don't grow on trees?
This is my Hereford mouse Effie. She is very tame and enjoys checking out the bedding plants on the picnic table.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Too cute! I want a mouse tree


----------

